# استغاثات قبطية بملوي من "هولاكو" ووقوع قتلى ومصابين أقباط دون تحرك أمني



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شهدت قرية البدرمان التابعة لمركز ديرمواس محافظة المنيا منذ قليل حادث اعتداء على مجموعة من الاقباط اسفر عن مقتل اثنين واصابة ثلاثة آخرين حيث قام المدعو على حسين المعروف بهولاكو البدرمان واعوانه باطلاق النار على عدد من الاقباط اثناء اختطاف احد الاقباط مما نتج عنه مقتل اب ونجله فيما اصيب ثلاثة آخرين واشارت مصادر لوصول الشرطة للقرية الآن فيما اشارت مصادر لمقتل على حسين فى الاحداث وان اعوانه يهددوا بحرق القرية الآن .
يذكر ان هولاكو البدرمان قد ارتكب عدد من المذابح والجرائم فى حق اقباط واهالى القرية على مدار عدة اعوام حيث قام بقتل اثنين فى حادث سابق كما اختطف البعض طالباً فدية لاعادتهم واستولى على عدد من منازل وحقول العديد من اقباط القرية ... سنوافيكم بالمزيد بعد قليل


----------



## V mary (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*وبعدين ياعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أخرة الأفلام دي كلها عايزين يوصلونا لأية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يتصرف  يارب اعنا​*


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب: أبو العز توفيق تتابع "الأقباط متحدون" ما يجري الآن على أرض قرية نزلة عبد المسيح بملوي ، واشتباك محمد حسين الشهير بـ هولاكو وأنصاره مع عائلة قبطية للاستيلاء على أرضها عنوة. فيما نتج عنه مقتل هولاكو وقبطيين وإصابات من الطرفين ، وتم نقل جثمان هولاكو إلى مستشفى ملوي العام بينما القبطيين إلى مستشفى دير مواس. جدير بالذكر تجمهر عدد من السلفيين أمام مشفى ملوي تنديدًا بمقتل البلطجي "هولاكو" مرددين شعارات معادية للأقباط قائلين : الراجل المسلم مات . فيما تنتشر قوات الأمن حول المشفى والقرية تحسبًا لأي أعمال عنف ضد أقباط القرية. هذا وتتابع الأقباط متحدون الآن من داخل المشفى وتصوير القتلى والمصابين وإجراء حوار مع شهود العيان.

الأقباط متحدون


----------



## V mary (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*بقي زعلانين علي البلطجي اللي عايز يأخذ ارض المسيحين  
والأب وابنة اللي ماتوا دول فداهم صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسلفين أية علاقتهم بالموضوع ولا دول خلاص بقوا اللي بيخفوا بيهم المسيحين 
علشان يموتوا وهم وساكتين 
؟​*


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

قوات الأمن المركزي تحاصر قرية بالمنيا بعد مقتل 3 في مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط بدير مواس



 اللواء ممدوح مقلد مدير أمن المنيا

حاصرت قوات الأمن المركزي بالمنيا قرية أولاد مرزوق المجاورة لقرية نزلة عبد المسيح التابعة لمركز ديرمواس جنوب المحافظة بعد وقوع اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائله مسلمه وأخري مسيحيه أسفرت عن مقتل ثلاثة من الطرفين بينهم مسجل خطر شهير بهولاكو فئة "ا" "فرض اتاوات ,سرقه بالإكراه، تجارة سلاح" 
وتلقي اللواء ممدوح مقلد مدير امن المنيا أخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة ديرمواس بمقتل كلا من إبراهيم "م.ش" 61 سنة مدير بنك بالمعاش ونجله افريم 24 سنة حاصل علي بكالوريوس تجارة "طرف أول" ويقيمان بعزبة مرزوق ، علي "ح.ع" 31 سنه "طرف ثاني" وشهرته هولاكو ويقيم بقرية البدرمان مطلوب ضبطه واحضاره في عدة قضايا متنوعة اثر أصابته بطلق ناري وفتحة دخول وخروج بالكتف الأيسر والصدر وأصابه يونان"م.ح" 22 سنة 
انتقلت أجهزة الأمن وعلي رأسهم اللواء ممدوح مقلد مدير الأمن ألي مركز ديرمواس للسيطرة علي الأحداث الدامية خاصة بعد ما تردد عن وجود محاولات لإشعال النيران يعددا من المنازل واقتحامها 
وفي نفس السياق قال مسئول امني رفيع المستوي انه جاري حاليا السيطرة علي الاشتباكات مؤكدا انه لم يتم حتى الآن التأكد من وقوع قتلي في الاشتباكات 
وتضاربت الأنباء بين أهالي القرية عن سبب وقوع الاشتباكات ومنها أنها وقعت أثناء انهاء نزاع بين العائلة المسلمة والمسيحية وتردد أيضا أن العائلة المسيحية اتهمت مسجل خطر بخطف فتاه مسيحيه للحصول علي فديه وبعد الاتفاق علي الموعد المقرر لاستلام الفدية وقعت اشتباكات بالا سلحه النارية بين الطرفين. 


الوطن


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*رحمتك يا رب ..*


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب: على حسين واحمد عاصم
أكدت مصادر "للدستور الإلكتروني" مقتل "علي أبو حسين" أخطر بلطجي بالمنيا، وذلك بعد تبادل كثيف لإطلاق النيران منذ ساعات في قرية البدرمان التابعة لمركز دير نواس، وذلك خلال مطاردة قوات الأمن له، حيث استطاع الهروب ثم تصدى له بعض الأهالي ممن فقدوا أبناءهم على يديه ونجحوا فى قتله.
كانت اجهزة أمن المنيا قد تلقت بلاغاً بنشوب مشاجرة بين على حسين على حسين ورجاله وبين عائلة أولاد مرزوق بقرية عبد المسيح التابعة لمركز ديرمواس والمجاورة لنزلة البدرمان مسقط رأس الخط بالأسلحة النارية التى تشبه ساحة للقتال فى المعارك الحربية والتى أدت إلى صعوبة وصول سيارات الإسعاف لموقع الإشتباكات بسبب محاولة الخط أخذ أحد الفتيات من عائلة أولاد مرزوق عنوة ورفض العائلة دفع الإتاوات الكبيرة التى كان يفرضها عليهم الخط ورجاله
حيث أكدت مصادر طبية وصول خط الصعيد على حسين على حسين (35 سنة) جثة هامدة متأثراً بإصابته بطلقتين ناريتين إخترقا الرقبة ونزيف دم من الفم.




الدستور


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اخر الاخبار مقتل هولاكو واثنين من الاقباط الرب يرحم


----------



## grges monir (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هو دة الامن اللى اتكلم علية مرسى انة اتحقق فى خطابة الاخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااااااجل جدا من البدرمان ومداخلة مع احد اشقاء الشهيد وكلام يحزن!*

[YOUTUBE]_NXW5qY-QoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## V mary (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*دي بقت حاجة تجيب الغثيان 
فرض الإتاوات  وخطف البنات  
صمتا حتي تتكلم انت يارب ​*


----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مقتل خط المنيا عند محاولته خطف فتاة بالإكراه من عائلتها

 لقى علي حسين على حسين، والشهير بخط الصعيد مصرعه، عصر اليوم الأحد على يد عائلة "مرزوق" فى إحدى القرى التابعة لمركز ديرمواس بالمنيا؛ بعد تبادل لإطلاق النيران بينهم؛ بسبب محاولة القتيل خطف فتاة من العائلة عنوة.

كانت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمحافظة، تلقت بلاغاً بنشوب مشاجرة بين على حسين على حسين ورجاله، وبين عائلة "أولاد مرزوق" بقرية عبدالمسيح التابعة لمركز ديرمواس والمجاورة "لنزلة البدرمان" مسقط رأس "الخط" بالأسلحة النارية؛ بسبب محاولته خطف إحدى الفتيات من عائلة "أولاد مرزوق" بالإكراه.

وقد أكدت مصادر طبية وصول على حسين على حسين (35 سنة)، جثة هامدة متأثراً بإصابته بطلقتين ناريتين اخترقتا الرقبة، ونزيف من الفم.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*مقتل خط المنيا عند محاولته خطف فتاة قبطية بالإكراه من عائلتها*

*مقتل  خط المنيا  عند محاولته خطف فتاة بالإكراه من عائلتها
    2012-10-14         





 
لقى علي حسين على حسين، والشهير بخط الصعيد مصرعه، عصر اليوم الأحد على  يد  عائلة "مرزوق" فى إحدى القرى التابعة لمركز ديرمواس بالمنيا؛ بعد  تبادل  لإطلاق النيران بينهم؛ بسبب محاولة القتيل خطف فتاة من العائلة  عنوة.

    كانت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمحافظة، تلقت بلاغاً بنشوب مشاجرة بين على حسين   على حسين ورجاله، وبين عائلة "أولاد مرزوق" بقرية عبدالمسيح التابعة لمركز   ديرمواس والمجاورة "لنزلة البدرمان" مسقط رأس "الخط" بالأسلحة النارية؛   بسبب محاولته خطف إحدى الفتيات من عائلة "أولاد مرزوق" بالإكراه.

    وقد أكدت مصادر طبية وصول على حسين على حسين (35 سنة)، جثة هامدة متأثراً بإصابته بطلقتين ناريتين اخترقتا الرقبة، ونزيف من الفم.




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*مقتل قبطيين و (هولاكو) الصعيد بعد محاولة الإعتداء على ارض قبطية .. تجمهر سلفى وهتافات معادية للأقباط ..                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
كتب: أبو العز توفيق  

تتابع "الأقباط متحدون" ما يجري الآن على أرض قرية نزلة عبد المسيح  بملوي ، واشتباك محمد حسين الشهير بـ هولاكو وأنصاره مع عائلة قبطية  للاستيلاء على أرضها عنوة.  * *

فيما نتج عنه مقتل هولاكو وقبطيين وإصابات من الطرفين ، وتم نقل جثمان  هولاكو إلى مستشفى ملوي العام بينما القبطيين إلى مستشفى دير مواس.  * *

جدير بالذكر تجمهر عدد من السلفيين أمام مشفى ملوي تنديدًا بمقتل  البلطجي "هولاكو" مرددين شعارات معادية للأقباط قائلين : الراجل المسلم مات  .  * *

فيما تنتشر قوات الأمن حول المشفى والقرية تحسبًا لأي أعمال عنف ضد  أقباط القرية. هذا وتتابع الأقباط متحدون الآن من داخل المشفى وتصوير  القتلى والمصابين وإجراء حوار مع شهود العيان. * *

كان "علي حسين" الملقب بـ "هولاكو" قدم قام وأتباعه بالهجوم والاعتداء  على عائلة أولاد مرزوق القبطية بقرية نزلة عبد المسيح بملوي ، استمرارًا  لمسلسل البلطجة والاستيلاء على الأراضي عنوة. * *

وحدث تراشق بأسلحة نارية ثقيلة ضد أفراد عائلة مرزوق وأكد شهود عيان على وقوع إصابات وقتلى من العائلة القبطية.  * *

وقام لأهالي بطلب النجدة للتدخل والحيلولة دون وقوع ضحايا ولكن الأمن لم يتحرك.*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلب وفطس*
*تحتاجون في مصر لأسود علمانية مثل سوريا تسحق جماجم المتأسلمين وكل كلب يجرب التطاول .*


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*لحد امتى يارب كفاية بقى مد ايديك خلصنا وريهم مجدك وريهم مجدك .*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> قوات الأمن المركزي تحاصر قرية بالمنيا بعد مقتل 3 في مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط بدير مواس
> 
> 
> اللواء ممدوح مقلد مدير أمن المنيا
> ...
























> ق*وات الأمن المركزي تحاصر قرية بالمنيا بعد مقتل 3 في مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط بدير مواس*


*
سوال
هو فيه قوات أمن فعلا !!!!!!؟؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلفيين متجمهرين عشان الخُط

أهلا وسهلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 أكتوبر 2012)

المشكه ان السلفيين رايحين عند مستشفى ملوى العام وبيقولوا بهتاف واحد مسلم مات 
مش انه بلطجى وحرامى دلوقتى بقى مسلم
رحتمك يا يسوع


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عمار يا مصر صحيح


----------



## jajageorge (15 أكتوبر 2012)

كتبت : مريم راجى 
شهدت نزلة عبد المسيح التابعة لمركز ديرمواس المنيا منذ قليل تشييع جنازة القبطيين اللذين لقي مصرعهما امس على يد على حسين المعروف بهولاكو البدرمان تم تشييع الجنازة فى وجود تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة ظهر اليوم بعدما هدد اعوان على حسين بالانتقام من جميع اقباط القرية 
يذكر ان القرية قضت ليلة امس فى حالة من القلق والخوف الشديدين بعد تلك التهديدات حيث قامت قوة قوامها حوالى 20 مجند بتأمين منزل عائلة مرزوق فيما تواجدت اعداد قليلة من الجنود لتأمين باقى مداخل القرية حسبما صرحت مصادر لصوت المسيحى الحر موضحة ان مدير امن المنيا غادر القرية منتصف الليلة الماضية وبرفقته اغلب القوات لافتة لحالة من الاستياء بسبب ضعف التعزيزات الامنية وعدم تأمين الاقباط بصورة كافية منعتهم من مرافقة جثامين الضحايا فى مستشفى ديرمواس العام بسبب التهديدات فالتزموا منازلهم حتى حضرت تعزيزات امنية ظهر اليوم وتمكنوا من استلام الجثامين ودفنها بعد اقامة صلاة التجنيز عليها بكنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس ... سنوافيكم بالمزيد من التفاصيل بعد قليل


----------



## V mary (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يرحمهم وينيح نفوسهم 
وربنا ينتقم من الظالم امين​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أكتوبر 2012)

* ارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 15  *


*أهالي  القتيل يطلقون الرصاص على المستشفى**
**

**
**اقتحام مستشفي *​ *ارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 15
أهالي بلطجي المنيا القتيل يطلقون الرصاص على المستشفى**

قامت  عائلة وأسرة خط المنيا القتيل "علي حسين" بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية والحجارة  على مستشفى ملوي العام، حيث توجد جثة الخط القتيل داخل المشرحة في انتظار  الطبيب الشرعي لتشريحها، وأدى إطلاق النيران إلى إغلاق الشوارع المحيطة  بالمستشفى ومنها نهاية شارع 26 يوليو المؤدي إلى قرية الشيخ حسين والبحوث  الزراعية، وانتقل اللواء "احمد سليمان" - نائب مدير الأمن- والعميد "احمد  موسى" - مأمور قسم شرطة ملوي، وحاولوا تهدئة أسرة القتيل وإقناعهم بوقف  إطلاق النيران، حيث تردد أن سبب قيامهم بذلك محاولة أحد الصحفيين تصوير جثة  الخط القتيل داخل المشرحة.
من  ناحية آخرى طلب الدكتور "إبراهيم متولي" - مدير مستشفى ملوي العام - من  الطبيب الشرعي بالمنيا سرعة الحضور إلى مستشفى ملوي لتشريح الجثة وتسليمها  لأسرته حتى ينصصرفوا من أمام المستشفى بدلاً من الانتظار حتى صباح الغد.
وقامت  مستشفى ملوي بتحويل "يونان مرقص رزق" 23 سنة من عائلة مرزوق، والذي أصيب  في المعركة إلى مستشفى أسيوط الجامعي لسوء حالته، كما تردد أن عدد المصابين  في الأحداث يصل إلى 15 مصابًا من بينهم طفل يبلغ من العمر 4 سنوات وأصيب  بعدة طلقات بجسمه.

نقلا عن الدستور*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف الثورة الفاشلة  احدثت شرخا في احترام  الامن لن يلتئم في القريب

ولا يخفي عن احد التهاون مع قضايا الاقباط 

دا لو احنا ضيوف او لاجئين للبلد دي الواحد كان شاف حقوق اكثر من كدا


----------



## jajageorge (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*الشهداء الاقباط بالمنيا*

[YOUTUBE]goR6syHcYQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كليماندوس (16 أكتوبر 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> المشكه ان السلفيين رايحين عند مستشفى ملوى العام وبيقولوا بهتاف واحد مسلم مات
> مش انه بلطجى وحرامى دلوقتى بقى مسلم
> رحتمك يا يسوع


و بذلك نستطيع ( الفهم  من وراء ذلك الهولاكو و الى اين اموال المسيحين كانت تذهب و لماذا قلبهم موجوع عليه؟ )
اليس كذلك؟


----------



## jajageorge (18 أكتوبر 2012)

كتبت ميرا ممدوح 
حملت حركة اقباط بلا قيود ، رئيس الجمهورية ونوابه ورئيس حكومته ووزير داخليته المسئولية كاملة عن أى تقاعس فى حماية أرواح الأقباط فى قريتي نزلة عبد المسيح والبدرمان، أو أى أضرار تطال منازلهم أو ممتلكاتهم.

وأضافت الحركة في بيان لها "إن الأيام الأخيرة شهدت نشاطا مُكثفا من جانب عائلة "هولاكو" وأفراد عصابته فى التحريض ضد الأقباط، ومن بين المُحرضين شخص يُدعى "شعبان عبد العال محمد حجازى" والذى ظهر فى برنامج 90 دقيقة مع الإعلامى عمرو الليثى وأعلن صراحة عن نية عائلة البلطجى القتيل الانتقام من عموم الأقباط، وتزامن ذلك مع قيام المدعو "سيد محمود حسانين" بتوزيع منشورات تتضمن التحريض المباشر ضد الأقباط والدعوة للتجمهر عقب صلاة الجمعة، وقيام المدعو "جابر عبد التواب" وشهرته "جابر الطن" بشحن وتحريض أهالى القريتين من المسلمين ضد جيرانهم الأقباط، وهو ما يُنذر بوقوع كارثة تًهدد أمن وسلامة الأقباط وممتلكاتهم فى القريتين.

وأدانت الحركة ، الإهمال الجسيم والأداء المُخزى من جانب محافظ المنيا وكل القيادات الأمنية بالمحافظة ، والذى أدى لتحول قريتي نزلة عبد المسيح والبدرمان إلى وكر للجريمة وإرهاب المواطنين من جانب العصابات المُسلحة والجماعات المُتطرفة، فى ظل غياب تام لأجهزة الدولة المعنية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أكتوبر 2012)

إجراءات أمنية مشددة للتصدي لمحاولات حرق الكنائس للثأر لـ"خُط" المنيا

                                           كتب : خديجة العادلى وإسلام  فهمى                  منذ 3 دقائق                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                     اللواء ممدوح مقلد          
اتخذت  الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة المنيا، إجراءات  أمنية مشددة،  بعد توزيع  منشورات تطالب بحرق الكنائس ومحلات الذهب الخاصة  بالأقباط  بالمحافظة،  للثأر لمقتل علي حسين علي، 33 سنة، الشهير بـ"خُط"  المنيا على  يد عائلة  مسيحية. 
وصرح مصدر أمني، بأنه "تم اتخاذ عددا من الإجراءات الأمنية   المشددة  للتصدي لأي خروج عن الشرعية، فمن المقرر أن تغلق جميع منافذ القرى   بمركزي  ملوي ودير مواس عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة، مع تشديد الحراسات   والخدمات على  الكنائس والبنوك وممتلكات الأقباط والمنشآت التجارية الهامة   بدائرة  المركزين وقسم ملوي." 
وأضاف "سيتم تزويد هذه الدوائر بتشكيلات  من فرق التدخل  السريع،  والأمن المركزي، وقوات الأمن، والعمليات الخاصة,  مع مراعاة  التمركز في  الميادين الهامة بالتنسيق مع فرعي الأمن العام  والأمن الوطني،  وتوسيع دائرة  الاشتباه السياسي والجنائي." 
وأوضح أن  الأجهزة الأمنية قررت أيضا تأمين مداخل ومخارج  المنطقة  المحيطة بمسجد  العرفاني، بعد علمها باعتزام أشقاء وأقارب خط  المنيا بتنظيم  وقفة  احتجاجية من أمام مسجد العرفاني بملوي عقب آداء صلاة  الجمعة، للسير في   شوارع ملوي للتنديد بالحادث، والمطالبة بضبط الجناة.


الوطن​


----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)

أخبار 
اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وانصار هولاكو واطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع 
الجمعة 19 اكتوبر 2012 - 02:50 م نادر شكري

 تطورات مظاهرة أنصار على حسين هولاكو أمام مسجد العرفانى بمدنية ملوى إلى اشتباكات مع قوات الأمن حيث بادر المتظاهرين الذين لا يزيد عددهم عن 400 شخص بقذف قوات الأمن بالمركزى بالحجارة وردت قوات الأمن بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع، مما أدى إلى تفريقهم وقامت قوات الأمن بمطاردتهم في الشوارع المحيطة بسمجد العرفانى .
ودعمت قوات الأمن بمزيد من فرق مكافحة الشغب واطلاق القنابل المسيلة وقامت باغلاق بعض الشوارع إلى تؤدى إلى مسجد العرفانى ، كما شددت من حصارها حول مقر المطرانية الذي يبعد عن مسجد العرفانى ب 200 متر .
وقد لقى تفريق الأمن لانصار هولاكو ترحيب من مواطنى مدنية ملوى الرافضين لهذه المظاهرة ودارت حوارات بينهم أثناء هتافات انصار هولاكو بأنه شهيد الله وهم يتساءلون كيف يحول قاتل وسارق إلى شهيد ، وقال احدهم أن هوكو اخذ جزائه فلا احد يرضى بخطف زوجته أو اخته وان المسألة قضية شرف لا علاقة لها بالاديان .
وطالب اخرون من بعض مسلمى المدنية قوات الأمن بمواصلة عملها بفض هذه التظاهرة التي ازعحت مواطنى المدنية الذين لم يستجيبوا لمشنور انصار البلطجى للتحريض ضد الأقباط ، وقال احدهم للمتظاهرين " جايين تتظاهروا هنا في ملوى ليه ما تروحوا تتظاهروا في قريتكم بديرمواس . وطنى


----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)

[/COLORكتب: أبوالعز توفيق
قال الناشط الحقوقي "عزت إبراهيم عزت"، مدير فرع مركز "الكلمة لحقوق الإنسان" بالمنيا، إن بعض أقباط منطقة "نزلة عبد المسيح"، التابعة لدير مواس، بمحافظة المنيا، قرروا، على خليفة مقتل "هولاكو" الصعيد، الهروب من المحافظة، بعد منتصف ليل أمس الخميس؛ خوفًا من بطش عائلة "خط الصعيد، علي حسين".

فيما قام شباب "نزلة عبد المسيح" من أنصار "هولاكو" بقذف بيوت المسيحيين بالقرية بالطوب، مع ترديد شعارات تهديد بقتل كل المسيحيين؛ انتقامًا لمقتل "هولاكو"، فيما حاول الأمن إبعادهم عن تلك المنازل، لكن دون جدوى! 

وفي سياقٍ متصل، تجمع أكثر من ألف شخص أمام مسجد "العرفاني" بملوي، حاملين لافتات، ومرددين نفس الشعارات؛ وذلك لجذب المصليين بالمسجد، والانضمام إليهم، فيما يتحوكون الآن في مسيرة ببعض شوراع "ملوي"، مهددين بالانتقام من الأقباط، وقد حدث اشتباكات بينهم وبين الأمن، الذي يحاول تفرقهم بإلقاء عليهم قنابل مسيلة للوموع.


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*رحمتك يا رب
من فضائل ثورة 25 خسائر
فقدان الامن
وظهور من فى الجحور*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

البلطجى بقى شهيد 

رحمتك يا رب 

​


----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا هو المنشور الذى تم توزيعة فى جميع انحاء المنيا من انصار المجاهد فى سبيل السرقة والقتل والاستيلاء على اموال واراضى الاقباط ومحاولة خطف انثى والمسجل خطر فى الجهاد الاجرامى هولاكو وهذا المنشور قام بتوزيعة السلفيين مناصرة لكبير المجاهدين الشيخ هولاكو


----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عـاجل وشاهد ما الذى يحدث للطلاب الاقباط فى البدرمان






نادر شكرى
قام بعض الطلاب من مسلمى قرية البدرمان أمس واليوم بالتحرش بالطلاب المسيحيين بالقرية وتعدوا عليهم أثناء خروجهم من المدارس ولاسيما من قبل طلاب المعهد الازهرى بالقرية، وذلك على خلفية الاحتقان الطائفي بقرى مركزي دير مواس وملوى بالمنيا بعد مقتل المسجل خطر على حسين الشهير بهولاكو ، وقيام أنصاره بالتحريض ضد الأقباط واستغلال المشاعر الدينية في عملية التأجيج.

وقال احد أهالى القرية من المسيحيين رفض ذكر اسمه خوفا من استهدافه من قبل أنصار هولاكو أنه رغم التواجد الأمنى بالقرية وحالة الهدوء الحذر التي مرت بها الأوضاع منذ يوم الجمعة التي هدد فيها أنصار هولاكو بالانتقام من الأقباط ، إلا أن حالة الاحتقان فرضت نفسها لاسيما ما بين الشباب وطلاب المدارس الذين تحرشوا بابنائهم أثناء خروجهم من المدارس وتعدوا عليهم بالضرب.

وقد اسرع الأقباط بالاستغاثة بقوات الأمن بالقرية التي أرسلت اليوم بعض افراد الأمن أمام المدارس ، فضلا عن قيام الشباب المسلم بقذف منازل المسيحيين بالطوب في عملية فر وكر، وهو ما زاد من مخاوف المسيحيين من استهدافهم في اى لحظة في حالة انسحاب قوات الأمن من القرية، لاسيما أن القرية التي تطل على بحر يوسف يقابلها من الجانب الأخر منازل أقارب وأعوانه الشقى هولاكو .

وأضاف القبطي الذي كان يتحدث بحالة خوف وهو يؤكد عدم ذكر اسمه أن هناك 13 أسرة مسيحية لم تستطيع العودة لمنازلهم بالبدرمان خوفا من تعرضهم لاى هجمات محتمله ، وأن حياتهم غير مستقرة فيضطر عائل الأسر الذهاب لللقرية يوميا لقضاء بعض الأعمال والعودة مرة إلى مدينة ملوى التي قاموا باستجار بعض المنازل لحين عودة الأمن والقبض على عناصر وأعوان هولاكو الهارببين لإنهاء تحركاتهم للانتقام من المسيحيين.

وقال الحاج أنور موسى شقيق عمدة القرية أن الأمور تسير بهدوء حذر منذ يوم الجمعة بعد نزول قوات الأمن ، ولكن لا يزال بعض الشباب المسلم يتم تحريضهم للتحرش بأقباط القرية ، ويقوم من حين لاخر بعضهم بقذف أبواب منازل الأقباط بالحجارة ويسرعون بالفرار ، مطالبا الأمن بالقبض على هذه العناصر والتحقيق معه وليس الافراج عليها بعد القبض عليهم مثل ما حدث يوم الجمعة الماضية حيث ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على بعض الشباب أثناء محاولاته قذف الأقباط إلا انه افرج عنهم في اليوم التالى .

وأشار موسى وهى من عائلة مسلمه فقدت اثنين من ابنائها على يد هولاكو نتيجة مساندتهم للأقباط أن مواطنى القرية مسلمين ومسيحيين يشعرون بحالة من الخوف الشديد من جراء تهديدات أنصار هولاكو بالعودة للانتقام .


وطنـــى


----------

